# Switching lesson barns



## redroses (4 mo ago)

Hello, I have been riding for 2 years now. I am wondering how to know when it's time to switch lesson barns. 
Right now, I can only do WT. I seem to keep running into the same problems when riding. I also have a issue with my hands where I cannot rotate my hands fully, which can cause my elbows to stick out. I've told this to my trainer, yet I don't think she understands what it means. I am frustrated as I don't seem to be going anywhere. The barn I'm at doesn't have the discipline I want to go into anyways, so it's probably inevitable at some point. So, my question is, how do you know when to switch lesson barns?


----------



## Luna’s rider (Jan 23, 2021)

I guess you know already. Do you have any other realistic option?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Obviously you are not happy...
To me, the cost of riding and taking lessons is significant so why would you not want to be happy when it costs you money spent.

What discipline of riding do you want to do?
Find a new barn....explain to the instructor you've ridden but can not make progress and feel you are not being heard when you relay your hand/arm issue.... if you can't rotate your arm standing on the ground then that is not something I see suddenly you being able to do astride....
If you are standing on your feet, extend your arms gently bent at the elbow next to your side and make 2 closed fists...
Now keep the wrist straight and twist your forearm...so your hands will look ...



















...all by a twist of the forearm.
If you notice the hands _are_ also gently closed a fist to "feel" communication, it also stops the horse from pulling the reins through your fingers & you lose communication with the animal or the ability to give direction.
_"*Thumbs up *is the correct way single rein used English and for nearly all western riding too._
If you can not have your hands and forearms do this gentle rotation movement then you need to have a discussion with the instructors and trainers concerning limited mobility and disability possibly.
🐴.... _jmo..._


----------



## redroses (4 mo ago)

Luna’s rider said:


> I guess you know already. Do you have any other realistic option?


I'm currently looking at some, but many are either too expensive or too far.


----------



## redroses (4 mo ago)

horselovinguy said:


> Obviously you are not happy...
> To me, the cost of riding and taking lessons is significant so why would you not want to be happy when it costs you money spent.
> 
> What discipline of riding do you want to do?
> ...


I've never heard of the thumbs up method, I'll have to try it next time I go. Thank you.


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

Treat it as you would a hairdresser.

If you are happy and in safe hands - stay. If you are not happy with the service or feel adventurous, see what else is out there. Some people are happy to stick with the same old familiar hairstyle for decades (me), other people want to see if it can be improved upon. And all people will change hairdressers if their hair is not being done properly (like I used to do frequently until I found the right fit 20 years ago).


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

redroses said:


> I've never heard of the thumbs up method, I'll have to try it next time I go. Thank you.


I was always taught... 2 cups of coffee... basically the same thing... You don't want to spill your coffee...


----------

